# Cargar Bateria de 12v y 55ah mientras utilizo un inversor



## Bicefala (May 31, 2007)

Buenas tardes, queria saber como debo hacer para cargar una bateria de coche de 12v y 55ah mientras esta conectada a un inversor de 12v a 220v y 600w.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 31, 2007)

Hola, si la batería es de 55Ah y le estás sacando 600W, son 50A que te entrega la batería, está muy al límite. Podés poner otra en paralelo o una más grande.
Por otro lado, el cargador que le tenés que poner tiene que ser como mínimo de 50Ah, si no, no alcanza a cargarla. Yo le pondría uno de 75Ah. To tengo idea como es el proceso de carga de una batería de auto, lo que sé es que tenés que conectar el cargador con un diodo (también de más de 50A) en serie y de ahí a la batería


----------



## Bicefala (May 31, 2007)

Gracias por responder, entonces necesito uno que me entregue como minimo unos 60a, ya que 50 irian directamente al inversor y los otros 10 a la bateria.
muchas gracias.


----------



## vally (Jun 1, 2007)

Lo ideal para las baterías es cargarlas a un décimo de su capacidad, en tu caso 5,5A. El resto depende de las cargas que conectes al inversor.

Salu2


----------



## Bicefala (Jun 1, 2007)

Una pregunta mas no sabriais donde puedo encontrar un cargador de esas caracteristicas, seria para dejarlo enchufado siempre, y tendria que dejar de cargar cuando estubiera cargada la bateria pero que siguiese dando corriente al inversor hasta que se fuera la luz, y entonces el inversor se alimentaria de la bateria.
salu2.


----------



## hipatetik (May 12, 2009)

Si cargas con mucha carga  constante, se termina arruinando rápido la bateria creo...


----------

